# 2004 Avery's Goose F/B's



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

I think I saw in Bass Pro that the new Avery's are now flocked??? Just wanted to see if I'm nuts cause now I can't seem to find the damn mag.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Thought so, pretty sad when the guys at Sportsmans in St. Cloud didn't even know. Guess the week long wait will be worth it though!!!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I just couldn't figure out why they are cheaper at BP than Cabela's. I know that BP did not have many in stock, but I don't know about Cablea's. I got an email saying they could ship them by the end of July, I hope that is the case.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

They look pretty damn good I have 2 dozen on hold Boone's in Watertown and Ace in Sioux Falls. Both claimed to be getting the first shipment in the state but boone's beat Ace's price by 20 bucks a half.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

So what'd you end up paying for those 2 dozen?? I'm gonna get a dozen this weekend for sure, possibly two if they come in. Does the new flocked heads add to the price when compared to last years models??


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

No Avery/GHG added the flocking at no extra price from last year....

Mallyard


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm paying 258 and some odd cents a dozen that's including tax which is by far the cheapest I've seen. I can't wait to get them


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I just bought their shell decoys of $95.99 at Cabelas. I got a discount because I am a ATA member and the state trapshoot was there. They look great I can't wait till I use them this year.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I put s dozen on deposit at Boones this weekend as well. 119 for six was better than I had seen anywhere.

Big purchase for me, I have not spent over a hundred bucks in a year for decoys in along time, but they looks SWEET!!!! Hope the paint holds up, or we will see how Boones C/S is.

:beer:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Them decs at Boones won't even hit the selves at that price. Sounds like 3/4 of them are spoke for. I just hope that trailer of decs comes before Sept.  ... I'm waiting for the call also on 2 dz for pickup


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am still waiting for them to come into the Cabela's in East Grand Forks. 8)


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I just ordered another 1/2 dozen yesterday and the note said that they should be shipped within a week. That is about the same time as the the ones that I ordered a couple weeks ago from another place. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i talked to one of the managers at scheels in fargo and he said that they should be getting theirs around the first week of august. that is if they get through customs on time. i think i might have to buy a dozen to see what there like. i really like some of the poses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, plus no more tipping over with the funny leg poses from last year. I really didn't think the flocking was the best, but definetly better than hardcores. Be good to mix in a dozen with the foots. What you guys think of the looker pose?? Looks pretty sweet like the lone sentinel looking for danger, giving a few honks while the flock is chowin down on some corn!!! :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i like the new looker style the best. it gives a lot different look than foots and other decoys. i also like how the feeders have different poses. we'll just have to see if they can last in the field like the foots.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I also have a dozen ordered at Boone's when you guys get a call let me us know. If the Boone's order fails I have a second order in a Ace in Sioux Falls. I hope they show up by Sept 1st.


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

One of the coolest new decoys this year, I think, is the Looker Series by GHG.
I can totally see putting 1 of these at the upwind side of my family groups. Add in a dozen F/B feeders and a few dozen shells, and you got a beautiful spread that don't cost a mint, and will fit in the back of 1 truck.
$129 per 6 at Basspro


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Yep, they are an awesome deke...if they ever get here. I sure hope they make in time for early season, but the deadlines continued to get pushed back. I wont be holding my breath for em to get here by the time the season starts.. I personally am almost positive people wont have their dekes until sometime in Sept.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

I've been calling Sportsmen's every other day seeing if they're here yet, luccky to get them by Waterfowl Extravaganza they told me tonight. Scott's on top of his **** though, so they'd better be here by then, or I'm gonna start hacking up more of my Bigfoot heads and epoxying them back together. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Scott said........who cares he is just a salesmen that never hunts and doesnt know what he is talking about like most of the salesmen at Sheels all sports. They are all full of shiat. I I like the " They are on back order" BS, then you just tell them to stick it. LOL


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, do any of you guys use some of your "sentry" dekes as walkers upwind of the main body of dekes. You know, like 3 or 4 geese just landed and are walking single file toward the crowd? If so, which of those GHG poses would you choose to use that way?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Dude, you obviously don't know Scott. I suppose you have no idea who Craig is also, he'd make you look like a toddler screwing around with a goose call. :eyeroll:

That's funny, "the inliine pose." We used that last early season a few times, with 3 or 4 acting like they were walking up to the family groups feeding. Worked awesome, but early geese are retarded anyways.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I was at the Bass Pro and Dunn's outside St. Louis, MO today and saw those NEW full-bodied goose decoys that sell for around $300 and they look very nice but that is a lot of money....

I cannot remember their name and I did not see them flying out the door either but bothe stores were very busy with hunters getting ready for deer and other hunting seasons.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Cmon guys! Stick to the topic!!

We always put a couple of sentrys downwind of our spread. Just out of the "landing hole". I really like the new pose from GHG, but I would use them on the upwind edge of the spread or outer edges. I like to keep the "walkers" looking relaxed.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I personally dont think you need that pose. If birds are looking for a sentry decoy in the spread, then I think it is my time to to sell my stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

Sell your stuff then cause if you've ever watched LIVE flocks then you'd actually know what it looks like when they've just landed or a large flock is just feeding out in a field. One or two geese always have they're heads up searching for danger, and like DblKlk said, they're almost always on the outside fringe of the group. It'd be cool to cut and reglue a couple of those sentry heads so they'd be twisted sideways a little bit. I see geese do that a lot, kind of spin and offset their head so it's not straight up.

Anyone ever notice how a flock that's just landed also have they're heads held high when walking up to other geese? It's a sense of competition almost, like they wanna jockey for the spot that has the most corn, or their looking around walking up to the main group.

Every added bit of detail helps when you have to hunt pressured geese, sounds like you guys in NoDak have it a little different. I can't wait to come out there and give it a go again!!! 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's keep on the subject guys. A little too much testosterone in the thread already.

Don't like a decoy...don't buy it. I'm personally trying to amass as many head/body positions as I can for this season.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Word on the street is..they are being shipped out to those who ordered them early. Some guys have them in hand already. The lookers will be the last to get shipped.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I got 3 doz. on order from Cabelas.

They told me on Friday that it would probably be the middle of august before they see any, I am getting antsy and am not sure if I can hold out that long! I don't understand how they can't get any into the retail outlets and they don't have them on backorder online either...if they have dekes in Kearney or whereever, just get me MINE!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

A few guys on the fuge got em already!!!  Man, I can't wait to get at least 1 1/2 dozen of them. Like Hustad said, more postures the better.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I am thinking just like you guys. I want as many different positions in my spread as I can get. I got 1/2 doz from BP last week and Cabela's is shipping the rest right now, I should have them today. I am not getting my new floaters or the GHG Big Foot heads yet though. I am really looking forward to seeing the flocked BF heads. They were cheap enough, I sure hope they look good.

A note on the GHG feet. I had trouble getting the new style feet on some of the decoys, but once I got them on the first time, I have been able to take them on and off without any trouble at all after that. I was getting pretty frustrated for a while, but now I can easily take them on and off the same deks. The flocking is way better than any that I have done.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I just put some on reserve at Reed's today and they said they don't expect them until the end of August. Anyone else hearing different in the last wek?


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Most every retailer that ordered them should be seeing actives and feeders within the next week or so at the latest. Lookers should start arriving at retailers around Sept 1st.


----------

